# APH enclosure ideas...



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Any ideas as to what to keep an APH in, are viv, fish tanks or cages better?

I know the size needed just not sure which was better, i should be getting one pretty soon 

Pictures would be wonderful


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

My very first hog I kept in a cage but since then have always kept them in a viv. Have found a viv to be much better and easier to clean. And with them being so easy to make you can custom build your own to any size, shape that suits you and your hog.


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

A friend is giving me an old fish tank of his it's 2 ft 6 ins X 1ft 3 ins X 1ft 3ins (length X height X width) 

Is sawdust a good idea with hogs, i've read mixed reviews?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

ChuckMorris said:


> A friend is giving me an old fish tank of his it's 2 ft 6 ins X 1ft 3 ins X 1ft 3ins (length X height X width)
> 
> Is sawdust a good idea with hogs, i've read mixed reviews?


Just about to go to work, so will reply a bit later too..

2ft 6inches is far too small for hogs.. a minimum of 3ft is recommended... but bigger is better as they certainly make use of all the space they are given. The cage has to have enough room for a wheel for them, house/hide, bowls, litter tray etc etc. 

I have 15 hogs, and all mine are housed in vivs, apart from one pair whom are in a cage.

Will reply later!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ChuckMorris said:


> A friend is giving me an old fish tank of his it's 2 ft 6 ins X 1ft 3 ins X 1ft 3ins (length X height X width)
> 
> Is sawdust a good idea with hogs, i've read mixed reviews?


 
Please dont use a fish tank as it doesnt hold heat and condensation isnt good for hogs. The cage needs to be at least 3ft long, a lot of people use large zoozones or vivariums with either extra ventilation or mesh doors
Finacard is a good substrate to use but some people use fleece liners. Sawdust should never be an option although dustfree shavings are ok.
As said before you need space for a hide, a large wheel and a litter tray as well as food and water bowls.
Why not join here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum and read up on the many threads and stickies about housing hogs and the care they need


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

My Hog Roscoe was in a 3' viv, but as he's such an active little guy he's now in a 4'. He uses every inch of it, and by the time you include their house, wheel, bowls and litter tray even then there isn't a massive amount of space. There's no way you could even fit all that's required into a tank that size.

Up until last week mine was on newspaper and kitchen roll, but as he's making such a habit of tipping his water bowl over I've put him on aspen for now. I scatter mealworms among this and he hunts them out as well.


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Right ok, so say I go for a 3ft Viv. I think i'll use aspen too as it's cheap, looks nice and easy to clean up.

Thing is, i've read a lot of bad things about giving them wheels because of related back problems.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Their wheels have to be at least 12inches in diameter, which stops any back problems. All animals can end up with back issues if given a wheel that is too small for them. I use a giant silent spinner for mine, but you can use large wodent wheels, large stealth wheels (SUPER quiet), etc.


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Their wheels have to be at least 12inches in diameter, which stops any back problems. All animals can end up with back issues if given a wheel that is too small for them. I use a giant silent spinner for mine, but you can use large wodent wheels, large stealth wheels (SUPER quiet), etc.


thanks for the advice i best get shopping


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Are the back related problems not only apparent in young animals which shouldn't be given wheels?

I've got 2 wheels for mine now... a large flying saucer and a large savic from pah. They get really dirty, so it might be worth buying 2 so you can clean them alternately.


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

back problems will happen in any aged hog if the wheel diameter is too small , no matter what age the animal is . 12" is the minimum to aliviate this , as always bigger is better .


also please do consider going for a 3.5 ft viv or even better 4ft , or at least a 3ft that is wider than staandard , hogs can run upto several miles in one evening and 3ft is the absolute min that you would get away with , its always better to give them a little extra at least. probably not much diferance between a 3 and 4 ft viv if you search second hand. even zoozone 2s are 40" in length and i presonaly would consider them the minimum .

a quick other point aspan is not the best for them as some can show alergic reactions , if tight on cash , then i would use newspaper over aspen , or regular wood shavings .


cheers col


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

So you think a zoozone 2 would be better than the fish tank, i do actually have one in my shed. I got a zoozome 2 and the larger version both for £1 at a local carboot sale. The larger one is too big for the house though.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

If I were you, I would go for the zoozone 2 or a cage similar that would definitely be the minimum size though, IMO the wheel is essential as they use it a lot haha, I think I will by a stealth wheel to replace my 15 inch wheel atm because it can make a hell of a lot of noise, I would also invest in a play pen as my hedgies love to get out of their cages a play every night


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I would go for a zoozone too.

We have always kept our hogs on shavings and never had a problem. We buy the small animal ones from asda for 76p


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I don't suppose any of you know a breeder in or close to Lincolnshire do you?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

no i know of a couple in essex i will do some looking for you tho be back soon with what i find


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

i am not sure but one of these recommended breeders must e able to deliver  Recommended Breeders List


----------

